# Installation sierra hackintosh



## Malcom.38 (16 Juin 2020)

Hello tout le monde !
Voilà, je souhaiterais installer os sierra sur un deuxième sdd  sur pc (dual boot bios)
Est il possible avec cette configuration :
Gigabyte GA-Z77P-D3  avec un i7 3770 3,4 ghz?
Merci


----------



## edenpulse (16 Juin 2020)

Pour savoir si c'est possible : https://www.reddit.com/r/hackintosh/wiki/faq#wiki_ok.21_i_fulfil_some_points.2C_what_now.3F
Pour l'installation : https://dortania.github.io/OpenCore-Desktop-Guide/
Mais a priori oui c'est possible.


----------



## Malcom.38 (16 Juin 2020)




----------



## Malcom.38 (16 Juin 2020)

J'ai un problème avec mon bios pour booster sierra, je n'ai pa l'option: (Windows 8/10 Features > Other.  Comment faire...


----------



## ericse (17 Juin 2020)

Tu as essayé de continuer la configuration quand même ?


----------



## edenpulse (17 Juin 2020)

Malcom.38 a dit:


> J'ai un problème avec mon bios pour booster sierra, je n'ai pa l'option: (Windows 8/10 Features > Other.  Comment faire...


Je l'ai pas non plus. Suivant les BIOS c'est légèrement différent. Desfois ça s'appelle secureboot aussi.


----------



## Malcom.38 (17 Juin 2020)

Pas encore, j’ai juste créer la clef de boot. Je vais essayer de voir si déçois j’ai securiboot.


----------



## ericse (17 Juin 2020)

Malcom.38 a dit:


> Pas encore, j’ai juste créer la clef de boot. Je vais essayer de voir si déçois j’ai securiboot.


Les bios sont tous différents et n'ont pas tous les mêmes options, mais quand une option manque c'est à 90% des cas que le bios est par défaut dans un réglage permissif qui permet de booter. 
Et dans les 10% qui restent ? Ben c'est pas bon...


----------



## Malcom.38 (17 Juin 2020)

Je viens de faire un premier test sans succès ( affichage de la pomme, redémarrage...)


----------



## edenpulse (17 Juin 2020)

Malcom.38 a dit:


> Je viens de faire un premier test sans succès ( affichage de la pomme, redémarrage...)


boot en verbose. (-v) dans les boot-args. T'as suivi la doc qui va bien ?


----------



## Malcom.38 (17 Juin 2020)

c'est a dire que j'ai d'abord essayer avec UniBeast 7 pour créer une clef boot.
Théoriquement, c'est plus simple d'y créer à partir d'un mac?
Sinon, il faut ce programme:OpenCore, ou il y a il un autre tutorial pour des gens qui débute comme moi tout en essayant de comprendre.


----------



## ericse (17 Juin 2020)

Le tutorial est là : https://dortania.github.io/OpenCore-Desktop-Guide/
Il y a beaucoup d'étapes, mais chacune est simple. 
Demande si tu ne comprends pas quelque chose.


----------



## Malcom.38 (17 Juin 2020)

Très bien merci


----------



## Malcom.38 (18 Juin 2020)

Hello, je viens de télécharger les fichiers gibMacOS-26fd... or quand j'ouvre gibMacOS.bat en tant qu'administrateur, un message d'erreur apparaît: "Coukld no find gibMacos.command". Je suis en mode découverte


----------



## Malcom.38 (18 Juin 2020)

Rectification, je suis passer sur mac pour effectuer ces manips et pour le moment tout shusss. Affaire à suivre...


----------



## ericse (18 Juin 2020)

gibMacOS n'est utile que si tu n'as pas de Mac récent (2012), sinon tu peux préparer ta clé USB en suivant la doc Apple : https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT201372


----------



## Malcom.38 (18 Juin 2020)

Donc si je comprend, il faut juste créer un clef boot disons normal et ensuite, nous pouvons continuer les étapes: config efi etc...


----------



## ericse (18 Juin 2020)

Oui, tu crée une clé usb d'installation de macOS normale, et tu ajoutes les fichiers qui vont bien dans la partition EFI de la clé


----------



## Malcom.38 (18 Juin 2020)

Apres je suppose que c'est la ligne B à sélectionner?


----------



## ericse (19 Juin 2020)

Surtout pas, tu vas modifier l'EFI de ton Mac en faisant ça... 
C'est l'EFI de la clé d'installation que tu veux modifier, pour qu'elle puisse démarrer sur un PC !
Donc : 2


----------



## Malcom.38 (19 Juin 2020)

Merci pour l’info, on va se la jouer soft.


----------



## polyzargone (19 Juin 2020)

ericse a dit:


> Le tutorial est là : https://dortania.github.io/OpenCore-Desktop-Guide/
> Il y a beaucoup d'étapes, mais chacune est simple.



Ben voyons !



> Please remember that OpenCore is still new and *currently in beta*. While quite stable, and arguably much more stable than Clover in pretty much every way, it is still being frequently updated and so *chunks of configuration change quite often*(ie. New quirks replacing old ones)
> 
> 
> Lastly, this guide is only meant to be a starting point in your journey with OpenCore and *not recommended for beginners* unless absolutely necessary.



Faut arrêter de conseiller OpenCore à tout le monde en prétendant que c'est simple  !


----------



## IRONHIDE49 (19 Juin 2020)

Je suis plutôt team clover, l'installation est pas compliqué.


----------



## edenpulse (19 Juin 2020)

polyzargone a dit:


> Faut arrêter de conseiller OpenCore à tout le monde en prétendant que c'est simple  !


Dire que Clover est simple c'est une bonne blague, rien n'est documenté, c'est pas parce qu'il existe "clover configurator" que tu comprends les options qu'il te faut activer dans ton config.plist

OpenCore, si il n'est pas "simple", à la mérite d'être très bien documenté. N'oublions pas non plus qu'il s'agit d'un projet jeune, qui se simplifiera peut-être avec le temps. 
J'ai maintenant monté des hacks avec Clover et avec OpenCore, et je dois bien avouer que même si la courbe d'apprentissage avec OpenCore est peut-être légèrement plus complexe, tu ne passes pas ta vie a aller chercher des personnes qui ont une build similaire à la tienne pour savoir qu'elles obscures options il faut cocher.


----------



## ericse (19 Juin 2020)

polyzargone a dit:


> Faut arrêter de conseiller OpenCore à tout le monde en prétendant que c'est simple  !


Merci pour le , je vois que la cordialité est optionnelle pour certains 

Bon, moi je l'ai trouvé simple, un peu fastidieux à installer, avec plein d'étapes, mais sans piège, bien documenté, et permettant de comprendre ce qui se passe et comment ça marche. Je suis peut être bien tombé avec mon Nuc Intel, mais en 1/2 journée tout marchait: WiFi ac, Bluetooth, écran 4k (en 30Hzt mais c'est une limite Haswell), App Store, iMessage, etc... 

Je ne pense pas être un Dieu du Hack (d'autant plus que je me suis mis à OpenCore parce que la config Clover venait de me péter à la figure), alors il ne doit pas être aussi complexe que ce que l'on en dit, mais je veux bien entendre vos arguments.


----------



## polyzargone (19 Juin 2020)

ericse a dit:


> Merci pour le , je vois que la cordialité est optionnelle pour certains



Désolé si tu l'as pris pour toi mais le propos ne te visait pas spécialement. Je voulais simplement rappeler que vous vous adressez à un débutant, pas un utilisateur averti .



edenpulse a dit:


> Dire que Clover est simple c'est une bonne blague, rien n'est documenté, c'est pas parce qu'il existe "clover configurator" que tu comprends les options qu'il te faut activer dans ton config.plist



Je n'ai jamais dit que Clover était simple. Mais bon, je ne veux pas rentrer dans un débat interminable et stérile sur OpenCore vs Clover.

En revanche, et j'insiste, il ne faut pas le présenter comme quelque chose de simple.

* Et non, Clover est documenté. Pas forcément à jour ni très régulièrement mais il est bel et bien documenté.


----------



## polyzargone (19 Juin 2020)

J'oubliais ce lien : https://www.insanelymac.com/forum/topic/304530-clover-change-explanations/


----------



## Malcom.38 (19 Juin 2020)

Patience et persévérance. Le mieux est de prendre son temps à tête reposée.


----------



## ericse (19 Juin 2020)

Malcom.38 a dit:


> Patience et persévérance. Le mieux est de prendre son temps à tête reposée.


Tout à fait, et n'hésite pas à poser des questions si tu as un doute


----------



## Malcom.38 (19 Juin 2020)

dac merci


----------



## edenpulse (20 Juin 2020)

polyzargone a dit:


> Je n'ai jamais dit que Clover était simple. Mais bon, je ne veux pas rentrer dans un débat interminable et stérile sur OpenCore vs Clover.
> Et non, Clover est documenté. Pas forcément à jour ni très régulièrement mais il est bel et bien documenté.


Pour moi c'est bien résumé ici : https://dortania.github.io/OpenCore-Desktop-Guide/why-oc.html 

Et une documentation pas à jour c'est pas une bonne documentation. Il y a eu pas mal de gros changements dans les versions récentes qui ont crée des gros problèmes (c'est pour ça que j'ai switché d'ailleurs personnellement)

Bref


----------



## Malcom.38 (20 Juin 2020)

J'ai monté mon EFI mais, je n'ai pas cette option: open core.
Si je transfère directement EFI sur la clef usb, cela peut il fonctionner?


----------



## ericse (20 Juin 2020)

Malcom.38 a dit:


> J'ai monté mon EFI mais, je n'ai pas cette option: open core.
> Si je transfère directement EFI sur la clef usb, cela peut il fonctionner?


Le but c'est d'avoir quelque chose comme ça sur ta clé (en adaptant à ta machine bien sur) :


----------



## Malcom.38 (20 Juin 2020)




----------



## Malcom.38 (22 Juin 2020)

Voila, j'ai nettoyé l'efi et mis sur l'usb. Comment  placer *vos* pilotes de firmware nécessaires (.efi) logiciel Clover Configurator? Merci


----------



## ericse (23 Juin 2020)

Malcom.38 a dit:


> Comment placer vos pilotes de firmware nécessaires (.efi) logiciel Clover Configurator?


Non, ça ne marche pas comme ça avec OpenCore.
Tu copie juste les kext dans le répertoire Kexts de EFI/OC, les drivers .efi dans le répertoire Drivers, et ensuite tu utilises l'utilitaire ProperTree pour compléter le fichier config.plist.
C'est expliqué ici : https://dortania.github.io/OpenCore-Desktop-Guide/config.plist/


----------



## Malcom.38 (23 Juin 2020)

ça ce présente comme ça, mais je n'arrive pas a trouver les kext .


----------



## edenpulse (23 Juin 2020)

tes fichiers de bootloader sont pas sur la bonne partition pour commencer...
Devraient être sur l'EFI.
Et les kexts, encore une fois, tu les trouve dans le guide qu'on arrête pas de t'envoyer depuis avant.





						Gathering files · GitBook
					






					dortania.github.io


----------



## Malcom.38 (23 Juin 2020)

Merci, je les ais trouvé, remise en place des fichiers  sur la partition efi


----------

